# معاكســــــــات !! وردود فعلها؟؟....................................



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

معاكســـــــات ولكن؟؟؟​ 



 
اي حد معرض يبقى ماشي هو اختة 
او خطيبتة 
او زميلتة
او صاحبتة
او او او او
المهم يبقى اتنين ولد وبنت مع بعض حتى لو راجل ماشي مع مراتة وهي حامل ​ 
ممكن يتعرض لمعاكسة ومضايقة من اي واحد ماشي ​ 
طبعا موقف الرجل هاتختلف 
احب اسمع اراء البنات والولاد في الموضوع دة 

(((واية اللي تحبة البنت في تصرف الرجل في الموضوع دة ؟؟؟))
:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: 

​


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة شكل الراجل
اقولك انا بقى
بص دلوقتى بقيت تمشى تلاقى المعاكسات اكتر من عدد الناس اللى ماشية 
ومبقتش فارقة حلوة او مش حلوة
اللى بيعاكس دلوقتى بقى مجرد انه يقف ويعاكس ويقل ادبه
لما بكون لوحد اوقات كتير بطنش لانى مش هنزل مستوايا لمستوياه 
فبطنش 
بس لما بيعدى حدودة بيشوف اللى عمرى ما اتخيل انى اعملة فى حد 
بس بقى لما بيبقى معايا حد 
انا اخاف عليه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى
حد مهما يكون مين 
انا معرفش رد فعل اللى قدامى ايه
فانا بصراحة محبش انه يكون رد فعل اوى اكتر من انه يرد عليه وبس
وبصراحة بقى
البنات بيتبصتوا اوى لما اللى معاهم يتخنوا علشانهم 
وبتبقى فى قمة سعادتها
بس ايه فايدة السعادة دى لو حصلة بعد الشر حاجة
هيلعن اليوم اللى شافنى فيه
واطمن ابقى 
عمر ما حد ممكن يعاكسنى معاه
انت ناسى انى ناوية اخد واحد مجنون 
مين هيفكر انه يعاكس واحدة مع مجنون
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى اوى على الموضوع
ومستنية اعرف رد الباقى​


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة شكل الراجل
> اقولك انا بقى
> ...


 
بصي ياتينا 
معاكسة بنت وهي مع واحد بتيجي نتيجة ان الشخص المعاكس بيبقى غير سوي 
 وغيظ من الولد اللي مع البنت 
فبيبقى عايز يعاكسها علشان يستفذة ويتخاقن معاه  
ففية ردود فعل كتير من الولد في الموضوع دة
الاول
 انة يحسس الشخص اللي عاكس انة مش مستوى انة يرد عليه ويتاجهله ودة هايغيظ التاني اكتر وممكن يتشل لانة حس انة بيئة اوي اوي 
و التاني 
ان الولد يرد عليه لو تتطاول  ويتخانق معاه او يشتمة ويتجاهله بعد كدة 
ودة فية نواتج كتير اوي 
ان الولد يتخانق والبنت اللي معاه تتبهدل وسط الخناقة 
وان الحيوان يتربى وينضرب بس طبعا اكيد في خسائر في الولد 

ولو اتخانق هاتنبسط لانة بيخاف عليها 
ولو ماتخنقش ومعبروش هاتنبسط انة خايف عليها من البهدلة وفكر فيها قبل مايفكر في رد اهانتة 

اعتقد ان الموضوع محتاج اراء ومناقشة قوية 
وشكرا ياتينا لردك


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

*بقلم عبير العربي (جريدة ليلة العمر)*

طبعا[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]* مافيش بنت فيكي يا مصر إلا وتعاني من المعاكسات المستفزة والسخيفة اللي بجد *[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]تحرق الدم ومافيش حاجة اسمها معاكسة لطيفة ومعاكسة سخيفة المعاكسة معاكسة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وهي بكل أنواعها وصورها اعتداء على استقلالية وخصوصية الآخر . . طبعا في أولاد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]دلوقتي هيقولوا ما هو فيه برضه بنات بتعاكس الشباب . . حنقول . . حتى لو فيه ماهي [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]برضه من ضمن قلة الأدب .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]المعاكسة ظاهرة قديمة لكن تطورت بتطور العمر اللي إحنا عايشينه . . ده طبعا بسبب [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]الهاي تك ، اللي بتحاصرنا في كل ناحية يعني ممكن تلاقي رسائل على الموبايل أو رنات [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]أو حتى مكالمات وكمان ممكن تلاقي شباب يعمل إنه بيلعب في الموبايل لكن بقصد [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]تصوير البنات .. وطبعا فيه معاكسات بكلكسات السيارات والمساحة والنور .. فعلا حاجة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]غريبة وسخيفة وساقطه في مجتمعنا اللي عاش ينادي بالعادات والتقاليد اللي غابت عن [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]عقول شبابنا .. طبعا لازم نقول إن فيه قانون بيجرم المعاكسات يعني على حسب طبيعة [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]المعاكسة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]المعاكسات كمان بتفرق حسب طبيعة المكان بحكم البيئة والتركيبة الاجتماعية يعني [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]ممكن تلاحظ أنه في الأماكن الشعبية يعاكس الشباب البنات ب " بس بس انت يا " أو " [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]بصراحة أحلى واحدة اللي لابسه جزمة حمرا" وهكذا .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]وممكن نلاقي في الأماكن الهاي شوية من ناحية الفلوس يعني مش من ناحية السلوك .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]البنت بتتعاكس بكلام مباشر أو يتريقوا على ملبسها وممكن كمان ينزل الشاب من عربيته [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]ويمشي بجانب البنت ويفتح أي حوار وكأنه فعلا عارف البنت حقارة طبعا .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]أو يقول رقم موبايله بصوت عال أو يحاول يفهمها أنه مش بيعاكس ويسأل على عنوان [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]معين وكلها حجج مصطنعة لمحاولة مضايقة البنات وخلاص .. طبعا دلوقتي كمان ممكن [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]تلاقي رسالة إعجاب على الموبايل أو رسالة تهديد وطبعا مرسلة من على النت علشان ما [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]نعرفش مين اللي باعت . . أو تصور البنات وهما قاعدين في كافيه من الموبايلات وطبعا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]يتباهى البيه إنهن صحباته والأنتيم كمان .[/FONT]*

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]بقلم عبير العربي[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]نقلا عن جريدة ليلة العمر [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]11-7-2005[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]بالاتفاق مع الجريدة[/FONT]​


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

** رأي البنات  قامت  بالاستفسار  الصحفية عبير*

[FONT=Arial (Arabic)] *رأي البنات *[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]بقلم الصحفية عبير العربي[/FONT]**
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]تقول شريهان محمود بكالوريوس رياض أطفال أكره المعاكسات موت وبكره أكتر الرأي 
اللي بيقول البنات تحب تتعاكس يعني هي البنت هتعرف قيمة نفسها من كلام واحد 
فاضي واقف على ناصية أو بيلف شوية بعربيته ، كلام صعب طبعا وبعدين اشمعنى 
ارتبطت ظاهرة المعاكسات بشباب مصر . . يمكن لأنه محبط أو معندوش وقت يشغله 
وكمان يمكن لأنه مش عارف يرتبط ويستقر .
أما سامية فؤاد محاسبة فتقول : والله معظم مرتبي بصرفه في تاكسيات المخصوص 
علشان أرحم نفسي من شباب النواصي وبعدين أنا مش عارفة البوليس فين منهم وفين 
سيارات الدورية الراكبة ماهو كل ده برضه ممكن يضمن سلامة البنات في الشارع .
وتقول شذا متولي : بصراحة أنا ما بحبش المعاكسة لكني فاكرة ان شاب عاكسني 
فضحكت وكان طبعا غصب عني لاقيته خارج من زجاج عربيته وبيقولي . . أكيد ماما كانت 
نحلة علشان تخلف العسل ده . . ومرة تانية كنت لابسة طقم احمر ولاقيت مجموعة شباب 
زفوني أهلي . . أهلي .
وتقول إيناس بدري معدة إذاعية 
الفراغ يعمل أكتر من كده وبعدين المعاكسات دي نوع من أنواع البجاحة والتعدي على 
حرية الآخرين والتطاول عليهم فعلا عايزين قانون يغلظ من عقوبة المعاكسات التي 
انتشرت مفزع داخل شوارعنا .
أما كامليا رائد 25 سنة فتقول : كنت مرة مع ماما خارجين وبعدين لفت نظر ماما واحد قد 
والدي في السن بيراقبنا في الرايحة والجاية وبدأ في معاكستي واستفزازي فما كان من 
ماما إلا أنها خافت جدا وأخدت رقم العربية واتجهت إلى أقرب قسم شرطة وحررت له 
محضرا وهنا تم استدعاؤه لكنه طلع راجل مسئول وواصل قوي وطبعا اتقلب المحضر ضدنا 
وطلعنا احنا اللي بنعاكسه ودفعنا غرامة مالية بعد أن قرر التنازل ومن ساعتها بتعاكس ولا 
بقول كلمة واحدة ياللا خلي الشباب يعيش علشان خاطر مراهقة المسئولين اللي زيه .

[/FONT]*


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبانى اوى نحلة دى
اول مرة اسمعها
بس سمعت يا عسل دى كتير
هبقى اقولهم بتاعت يا نحلة
اصلها لسة منزلتش عندنا
احنا عندنا ناس وصلة اوى

نتكلم جد بقى
فعلا كلام كله صح
وانا موافقة جدا على انه ميسالش فيه وميرضش عليه
اولا احتراما لنفسة وللى معاه وكمان علشان ميحصلهوش حاجة وحشة
وربنا يرحمنا منهم


----------



## jim_halim (19 يناير 2007)

*موضوع للأسف أصبح ظاهرة*



> حتى لو راجل ماشي مع مراتة وهي حامل
> 
> ممكن يتعرض لمعاكسة ومضايقة من اي واحد ماشي


  يا ساتر ... معقولة توصل للدرجة دي ؟؟؟ 



> احب اسمع اراء البنات والولاد في الموضوع دة


شيء حقير طبعاً ... و ناس غير سوية نفسياً ... 

1- و الموضوع ده للأسف بدأ ينتشر في مصر .. لكن أنا أعتقد أن أنت بحكم خبرتك لازم تتجنب أنك 
تروح المناطق اللي المعاكسات ممكن تحصل فيها .. ( بقدر الإمكان طبعاً ) 

2- أما بقي لو لازم تروحوا المناطق دي يبقي تلتزم ببروتوكول ( المشي الحذر )  .. : )) 
يعني ما تبعدش عنها كتير .. ( تبين نفسك أنها معاك ) ...
ترمي بعينك بعيد لقدام .. و تحاول تتجنب المشي جنب شلة الشباب بتاعة النواصي .. 
تحاول تتجنب الشوارع المظلمة .. أو ضعيفة الإضاءة .. 
... من الآخر تخلي عينيك في وسط رأسك زي ما بيقلوا ... 

3- أما بقي لو بعد كل محاولاتك في تجنب المعاكسات فشلت ... 
فلازم تكون سلامة ( البنت \ السيدة ) اللي معاك هي نمرة 1 في تفكيرك .. 
لازم تضمن سلامتها بأي وسيلة .. أو تبعدها عن المشكلة علي الأقل .. 

و بعدين تتصل ( باللي تتصل بيه بقي )... سعادة اللواء خالك .... أو اللمبي بلطجي حتتكم .. 
بس المهم ( أنك تتصل بمكالمتك قبل ما تروح و يحصل contact بينك و بين اللي بيعاكس .. ما تستناش و تقول لما أشوف ميته أيه .. لأ غلط  ... الأمور ممكن تتطور بسرعة ) 

4- و بعدين تحاول تقضيها سياسة .. و تخلص الموضوع بالكلام .. 
أو يا ريت ( و ده مهم جداً  .. لو كانوا أكتر من واحد ) .. تحاول تدخل أطراف تانية في الموضوع 
تضمن أنهم معاك في صفك .. ( زي أصحاب المحلات اللي حواليك مثلاً ) .. تشهدهم علي الحكاية مثلاً .. 
 الناس دي بتبقي من الحتة .. و ممكن تدخلهم ينجيك من علقة سخنة أو شيء أسوأ .

5- أما لو وصلت الحكاية للعنف .... فيستحسن أنك تكون عضو مواظب في  الچیم اللي جنبكم .. 

لكن في النهاية و في الحقيقة  الظروف و تدخل ربنا طبعاً هو اللي بيفرق ..


----------



## Scofield (19 يناير 2007)

الموضوع فعلا انتشر فى مصر و بتزيد المعاكسات بزيادة الاسعار طبعا حيث ان المعاكسات كالبورصة
تزيد بزيادة الاسهم.
ووصل الحد ان البنات دلوقتى بيعاكسو زى الولاد بالظبط
والمشكلة الكبيرة ان الواحد لو ماشى مع اى بنت و اتعاكست بيخاف يخش فى خناقة خوفا عليها هى مش على نفسه و كتير قوى اللى بيطنش و برده فيه ناس كتير بتتخانق وطبعا المفروض بقى كل واحد يشيل سلاح معاه علشان الحماية لان البلد مبقتش الامن و الامان زى ما مصدعينا بيها فى التلفزيون لا دى بقت بلد الارهاب و الحرمان.
و اكثر شئ يغيظ ان العساكر و الظباط هم اكثر الذين يعاكسون الفتيات وطبعا بقلة ادب مستغلين سطاتهم العسكرية فى ذلك بس الصراحة الشعب هو اللى يستاهل اكثر من كده علشان ساكت و مبيكلمش
الموضوع ده لو حصل برة كانو اتبهدلو بس احنا اللى خلينا البوليس هو المخدوم و احنا الخدام بدل زمان لما كان البوليس فى خدمة الشعب اصبح الشعب فى خدمة البوليس :a82:


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع روعه طبعا يارمى
 فعلا المعكسات طبعا فى مصر شىء مقرف جدا تلاقى الواد يعاكس البنت ويفضل يقرفها فى عشتها خصوصا لو ماشيه لوحدها يفضل وراها بالكلام البايخ لحد متوصل بتها
لا ودلوقتى ايه طلعت موضه جديدة البنات بقت بتعاكس الشباب كمان شفتو الخيبه البنت تبقا ماشيه تبصو تلقوها تنحت وتقولك وووووواو بس الواد داجنتل مان قوى واد روش وهو يكون شكله سامحنى يارب انا مش عايزة اتكلم ربنا يسمحك يارامى
الواد يبقا شعرة منكوش وهدومه مطلعها من مخدة وبنطلونه مقطع وتحسبوه شحات يقولو لا دلى الموضه والبنات تعاكس كمان مهى موضه برضوووو
مستغربين ليه عادى قوى احنا فى دوله عربيه وعلى راى اللى قال العرب جرب
ولو البنت ماشيه محترمه ولسه كويس يفضلو وراها يقولو العسكرى الاخضر اهو  انا مش عارفه  
بس يا رامىمعتقدش انى لو مشيه مع اخويا او خطيبى حد ممكن يعاكسى هو اساسا محدش بعكسنى اصلهم بيخافو منى:t33: :t33: 
محدش عندة الجراءه يعاكش واحدة ماشى معاها راجل لانه لو راجل بجد مش هيسمع المعكسه ويسكت يعنى لازم يرد بس مش بخناقه وضرب عنى فى عقل برضو بس معتقتش انهم يعاسو بنت مشيه مع اخوها اوخطبها لانهم جبنه
خصوصا انى كل اللى بيعكسو البنات دول جبنه جدا وسمحونى مش بيكونو رجاله لانهم لو رجاله هيعتبرو البنت دى زى اختهم واللى ميرضهوش على اختهم ميرضهوش على نفسهم
ياعم انا قولت من الاول مش عايزة اتكلم

:ranting: :ranting: :ranting:​


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

tina_tina قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عجبانى اوى نحلة دى
> اول مرة اسمعها
> بس سمعت يا عسل دى كتير
> ...


 
يعني انتي عادي يعني لو الراجل مشي بمنظور انة يخاف عليكي من البهدلة وهاتعتبري ان دة الصح
؟؟؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> يا ساتر ... معقولة توصل للدرجة دي ؟؟؟
> 
> *بتوصل وقدام عيني ياجيم*
> 
> ...


 
بشكرك جدا على رايك الرائع ياجيم


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

ٌREMON قال:


> الموضوع فعلا انتشر فى مصر و بتزيد المعاكسات بزيادة الاسعار طبعا حيث ان المعاكسات كالبورصة
> تزيد بزيادة الاسهم.
> ووصل الحد ان البنات دلوقتى بيعاكسو زى الولاد بالظبط
> والمشكلة الكبيرة ان الواحد لو ماشى مع اى بنت و اتعاكست بيخاف يخش فى خناقة خوفا عليها هى مش على نفسه و كتير قوى اللى بيطنش و برده فيه ناس كتير بتتخانق وطبعا المفروض بقى كل واحد يشيل سلاح معاه علشان الحماية لان البلد مبقتش الامن و الامان زى ما مصدعينا بيها فى التلفزيون لا دى بقت بلد الارهاب و الحرمان.
> ...


 
مش موضوعنا موضوع البوليس بس على رايك مفروض يبقى في كل حتة
علشان موقف زي دة تستنجد بية
بس انا مع كل كلامك ياريمون 
وشكرا ليك


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه موضوع روعه طبعا يارمى​
> فعلا المعكسات طبعا فى مصر شىء مقرف جدا تلاقى الواد يعاكس البنت ويفضل يقرفها فى عشتها خصوصا لو ماشيه لوحدها يفضل وراها بالكلام البايخ لحد متوصل بتها
> لا ودلوقتى ايه طلعت موضه جديدة البنات بقت بتعاكس الشباب كمان شفتو الخيبه البنت تبقا ماشيه تبصو تلقوها تنحت وتقولك وووووواو بس الواد داجنتل مان قوى واد روش وهو يكون شكله سامحنى يارب انا مش عايزة اتكلم ربنا يسمحك يارامى
> الواد يبقا شعرة منكوش وهدومه مطلعها من مخدة وبنطلونه مقطع وتحسبوه شحات يقولو لا دلى الموضه والبنات تعاكس كمان مهى موضه برضوووو
> ...


 

طبعا كلامك سليم وكلنا متفقين فية مليووون في المية
بس رايك يابنت الفادي ان لو حصل معاكسة لازم الراجل يرد باي طريقة صح ؟؟


----------



## ارووجة (19 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل ...شكرا ليك اخي


هئولك المعاكسات بتعمل مشاكل كتير  ...يعني  مرة  في حارتنا  حصل معاكسة لبنات من الحارة
من شب مسلم  شافوا  الشباب اللي بيئربو للبنات  وهجموا عالشب
بس هو كان في سيارة  وبعد كدة  نزل جدهم    والشب اللي كان يعاكس  دهس  جدهم يعني بشكل مريييييب 
يعني شي تلت مراااات  طلعت السيارة على  جدهم فرمه وتوفى عالحال...والكل يصيح ويصرخ
يعني هداك النهار تنزكر وماتنعاد الصياح والدهس  حصل ئدام كل الحارة وشافو
وانا شفته لما دهسه....
كمان في مشاكل كتيررر بتصير  بحفلات او سهرات وعراس بسبب المعكسات
ليه طلعت وليه تكلمت وليه وليه وليه...بتصير  فئسة  بنص الفرحة...
حتى في الرحل  مع المدرسة بتصير مشاكل ومرة  ابن صفي  فات عالمستشفى من تحت راس هالشغلة...

ومصيبة الاكبر  انه في بنات بتنبسط عالمعاكسات
يعني اكيد بكونو تافهات زي اللي بعاكسهم
مرات بتسمع بحفلات ملكة جمال....وبسألو وحده من المشتركات"كيف عرفتي حالك انك حلوة"
سارت تئول من المعاكسات والسيارات اللي بتزمر...نحنا لما سمعنا هالحكي  فرطنا  ضحك  عنجد بنت عبيطة وتافهة  وسخيفةةةةةةةةةةةة...


زمان قبل  بيختلف عن الزمان ده...زمان البنت  المحترمة المحتشمة ماحدا بيعاكسها
بس هالايام  الناس بتتعاكس مهما كانت الشباب  مابئى يهمهم محترمة والا مش محترمة...

انا لما اتعاكس او لما كون مع رفئاتي  اكيد مامنهتم لهالشي  ومنطنشه  ولو زودها اكتر   مرات منشتمه:ranting: 
منشتمه بس مش ئدام وجهه ولا منوقف  منضل ماشيين


اكيد مامنكلم لاهلنا  عن الحاجات دي   لانه منعرف رح يصير مشاكل...

ازا حصلت معكسة وانا مع اهلي  بطنشهم برضو  وبئعد اتكلم مع اهلي علشان مايسمعو الكلام التافه...


ياما ناس ماتوا من تحت راس المعاكسات...


----------



## mrmr120 (19 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههه
موضوع كويس يارامى ومطلوب
المعاكسة للبنت من وجهة نظرى 
ان لما البنت بتمشى لوحدها اكيد بتتعرض 
لمعاكسات لما البنت بتتعاكس بتبقى فرحانة 
وفى نفس الوقت مضيقة فرحانة علشان حاسة انها جميلة 
علشان كدة بتتعاكس 
ومضيقة ان حد ممكن يمد ايدة عليها 
لكن البنت لازم تمشى مع طبعتها ولا ترد عليهم ولا تبص لهم 
علشان لو ردت وبصت لهم 
هيبقوا ليهم قيمة 
انما دول لازم يبقوا كلاب يهوهوة محدش يرد عليهم 
اما بالنسبة للراجل الى ماشى مع بنت سواء مراتة او او او 
بيبقى رد فعلة انة هيضربوة 
مفيش حل غير كدة علشان يحس بيقمتة ومراتة او زميلة او او 
ادمها ويبقى راجل بقى فى نظرها ​


----------



## mr.hima (19 يناير 2007)

كنا بنشوف في الافلام القديمة أن في عسكري في كل حتة بقول ,,, هة هة مين هناك ..
طبعا اللى مش محترم هيحترم نفسة ....وبصراحة كدة حكاية معاكسة البنات دة شئ في منتهى السخافة 
يعني ينفع الواحد يمشي وهو متراقب من الناس وكمان بيضيقوة ...لاء طبعا .
بس دة طبعا بيرجع للفراغ اللى في حيات المصريين عموما ...بس ددة بردة مش مبرر ..
بالنسبة للماشي للولد لو ماشي مع بنت ...المفروض أنة ميردش طبعا لأن دة بالتأكيد هتبهدل البنت اللى معاة قبل منة ... وممكن يضرب خاصة لو كانوا مجموعة بتعاكس يعني هيتبهدل هيتبهدل ....لكن لو فعلا عايز يعلمهم الادب وولد بلطجي يستني لما يروحها وبعد كدة يعمل اللى هو عايزة .
انا الصراحة لو مكانة مش هرد عليهم .. أصل معظم الشعب المصري كدة هتخانق مع دة كلة يعني ...مش ممكن ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يناير 2007)

*أنت طرحت موضوع مهم جدآ يا رامى 

انا رأيى لما تحصل معاكسة الولد ما يردش علية بس ممكن من نظرة استحقار دى كفاية قوى

علشان يحترم البنت اللى ماشى معاها أولآ و علشان يحترم صورتة قدامها و ما ينزلش لمستوى اللى عاكس 

فى نفس الوقت البنت هتنبسط لأنة رد علية بأسلوب محترم و و احترامها و خاف عليها

مش معنى انة ماردش بشتيمة او ضربة يبقى ضعيف بالعكس الضرب او الشتيمة دول صفات بيستعملوا الناس الضعيفة او انا بعتبرهم كدة

و يا ريت بقى لو قال للبنت اللى معاة كلمة حلوة هتبقى مبسوطة جدآ 

يعنى يقولها ماتزعليش يا حبيبتى دا انسان مش محترم 

يقولها اوعى تكونى زعلانة ارجع اضربهولك  هههههههههه

و يضحك كدة معاها لأنها اكيد اتضايق من المعاكسة 

لأن فية شبابا ممكن تتنرفز و يالا شاور لتاكسى و على بيتك و الفسحة تبوظ علشان البية اللى عاكس 

انا عن نفسى بحب جدآ الراجل اللى بياخد الامور ببساطة و خفة دم محبش الكيشرى و بيدور على النكد 

دا رأيى ببساطة فى الموضوع دة 

و عايزة اعرف يا رامى تعليقك على كلامى و هل صح ولا غلط اللى قلتة و مش هازعل لو انتقدتنى فى حاجة انا هضربك بس :spor22:   *


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

ارووجة قال:


> موضوع جميل ...شكرا ليك اخي
> 
> 
> هئولك المعاكسات بتعمل مشاكل كتير ...يعني مرة في حارتنا حصل معاكسة لبنات من الحارة
> ...


 
اوك يااروجه خلاص وجهه نظرك ورايك بقى واضح جدا 
انتي تفضلي التعامل بهدوء وتعقل
شكرا يااروجه ونورتي


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

mrmr120 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع كويس يارامى ومطلوب
> المعاكسة للبنت من وجهة نظرى
> ...


 
البنت اللي واثقة من نفسها مش محتاجة يامرمر واحد يقولها كلمتين يعجبوها 
وبعدين عايزك كدة تحكيلي اية اللي هايحصل 
وانتي هاتبقي فين 
وهاتعملي اية
تخيلي كدة ومستنيكي تحكي


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

mr.hima قال:


> كنا بنشوف في الافلام القديمة أن في عسكري في كل حتة بقول ,,, هة هة مين هناك ..
> 
> طبعا اللى مش محترم هيحترم نفسة ....وبصراحة كدة حكاية معاكسة البنات دة شئ في منتهى السخافة
> يعني ينفع الواحد يمشي وهو متراقب من الناس وكمان بيضيقوة ...لاء طبعا .
> ...


 
وزنبك اية انها حلوة وزنبك اية لو الناس الحقيرة كتير
اكيد هاتتعاكس كتير 
وزنبها اية انك تعمل مشاكل 
صح انا برضة رايي معاك ياهيما 
شكرا ليك


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *أنت طرحت موضوع مهم جدآ يا رامى *
> 
> *انا رأيى لما تحصل معاكسة الولد ما يردش علية بس ممكن من نظرة استحقار دى كفاية قوى*
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه مية مية يافراشة
بس فية نقطة
صعب اوي تلاقي الراجل قلب هزار على طول 
لانة هايبقى مشحون من جواة وكان نفسة يموت الحقير اللي عاكس 
بس فهايبقى صعب انة يقلبها في ساعتها هزار معاها 
معلشي مش هايبقى صادق 
بس بقية كلامك صح وانا متفقك معاكي اووووووووي 
واللي ملاحظة ان كل الناس مع رد الفعل الهادي 90%


----------



## mrmr120 (19 يناير 2007)

بص يارامى 
انا لما بمشى لوحدى بتعاكس 
فا طبعا ببقى مضيقة وبمشى بسرعة بمد يعنى
فا مديش اى حد فرصة يكمل الكلمة 
وبعدين مش برد ولا ابوص علشان مملش قيمة ليهم 
انما لو حد مد اية 
يبقى عمرة خلص على ايدى 
شوية الكوتغ فو الى بلعبة هطلعة علية ​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 يناير 2007)

*موضوع رائع يا رامي بجد*​ 
*ورغم اني ورايا امتحان بكرة بس حبيت ارد عليه لانه مهم جداا*​ 
*اولا المعاكسة للمؤدبة واللي مش مؤدبة بتحصل فقط في البلاد العربية لاء غير*​ 
*وده طبعا بيوضح مدي التزام هذه الدول واحترامها لذاتها ولطبيعة الانثي :t33: *​ 
*وفي الغالب بنسبة 99% ولاد مسلمين اللي بيعاكسوا *​ 
*اما بقي طريقة تعاملي مع المعاكسة بتختلف من واحدة للتانية *​ 
*يعني مثلا لو مجرد كلام ولا يخدش الحياء للبنت اللي معايا يعني مجرد كلام *​ 
*مجرد نظرة استحقار للشخص ( او للمجموعة ) تكفي اننا اشعرهم انهم لايساوي شئ في الدنيا دي كلها ومكانهم الزبالة وانا افضل منهم *​ 
*وامشي ولا اعبرهم و كمان اضحك مع البنت اللي معايا علشان افرسهم *​ 
*اما بقي لو الكلام زاد او كان خارج بقلة الادب ها اركب البنت اللي معايا تاكسي *​ 
*واقولها ها احصلك في خلال 5 دقائق ( لازم ابعدها الاول ومش اتخانق اطلاقاااااااا وبنت معايا لاني بالطبع مش ها اضمن اننا اضرب او اضرب في كلا الحالات ممكن تتبهدل ولازم الحرص في النقطة دي )*​ 
*وبعدين اكلم ايمن باشا يبعت البوكس الجميل ومعاه 2 مخبرين*​ 
*وامسك مع الواد لو كان لوحده يبقي مامته دعيت عليه *​ 
*لو كانوا مجموعة اشبك معاهم كلام وحورات واطول في الموضوع (لهاية لما البوكس يوصل )*​ 
*وبعدين عليه العوض ومنه العوض فيهم مش هيعاكسوا تاني*​ 
*بيعرفوا اني الله حق وحقائق جوهرية كتير في القسم*​ 
*في خلال 5 دقائق هيشرفوا في القسم ومعاهم مخبر عسول طوله مترين وايده تشبه خف الجمل وتحصلهم حاجات تانية لا داعي لذكرها هنا:yahoo: *

*مش معني كدا اننا قاسي او سادي وعاوزهم يتبهدول لاقصي حد بس الناس دي مش لقيت اللي يربيها وانا مع قريبتي بيعملوا كدا امال لو لوحدها هيعمل ايه فيها ؟*

*يبقي لازم حد يربيهم علشان يتعملوا الاحترام ويخافوا يعاكسوا بعدين*

*اما بقي لو ايمن بيه مشغول :new2: *​ 
*ها اتصل بواحد زميلي وانا وهو كافيين اننا نقوم بالواجب مع المجموعة :yahoo: *​ 
*اما لو في بلد غريبة بقي يعني مش بلدي ولا فيها ايمن ولا فيها زميلي او الموبايل مخلص شحن*​ 
*ها اركب تاكسي انا وهي ههههههههههه*​ 
*العمر مش بعزقة احسن اضرب ياعم :t33: *​ 
*حصل معايا الموضوع ده وانا كنت في 1 ثانوي ولسه كنت بدرب كنغوفو جديد وسني صغير بقي والشباب بيجري جوايا وكنت في رحلة مع الكنيسة في الاسكندرية ومعايا اختي 3 صحباتها بنات وانا الولد الوحيد كنا في محطة الرمل ولقيت شوية شباب كل ما نتحرك يبصوا عليهم روحت بصيت في عينهم كدا ( قال يعني ها اخوفهم ) راحوا ركزوا معايا قولتلهم فيه حاجة يا بابا انت وهو ولا ايه ؟ لقيتهم جم :yahoo: 4 شباب زي الورد وشكلهم مخلصين قولت قشطة يا مان النهارده ها ابيت في المستشفي :t33: ما انا مكنتش ناوي اتراجع بقي خصوصا اني الموضوع اتطور و مكنتش اعرف بالطبع اني لازم امشي البنات فا كانوا معايا ورايا وكان وضعي صعب جداا واول لما شرفوا كنت رتبت خطة اني امارس الكنغوفو بقي اللي اعرفهو اضرب في الاماكن الحساسة بس واخلص عليهم :smil12: جاكي شان بقي اللي في محطة الرمل مش كوبتك هههه المهم اخدنا في الكلام وكانوا ناويين علي خناقة وواحد فيهم حط ايده علي قميصي روحت زحتها ولسه بحرك رجلي وبنشن علشان اضربه :ranting: جحه وسطينا ( بيني وبينهم كدا ) واحد من الرحلة اللي معانا اصغر مني تقريبا في 2 اعدادي وقالي فينك بندور عليكم من بدري دول بقي فكروا اننا معايا البنات والرجالة جاية وراء راحوا اول ما سمعوا كدا مشيوا ههههه*​ 
*وانا عملت عنتر بقي وقعدت انادم عليهم واتريق ههههههه*​ 
*طبعا شكل الموقف ده فيلم هندي بس بجد ده اللي حصل *​ 
*وكل خناقة وانتوا طيبين*​


----------



## mr.hima (19 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية;177187 قال:
			
		

> *أنت طرحت موضوع مهم جدآ يا رامى
> 
> انا رأيى لما تحصل معاكسة الولد ما يردش علية بس ممكن من نظرة استحقار دى كفاية قوى
> 
> ...


الصراحة أنت شكلك شخصية لذيذة جدا يا فراشة ...شخثية متحضرة  ....لو كنت متجوزة يا بختة ...ولو كنتي مش متجوزة بردة يا بختة اللى هيتقدملك

على فكرة أنا مش بعكسك  ههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> ههههههههههههه مية مية يافراشة
> بس فية نقطة
> صعب اوي تلاقي الراجل قلب هزار على طول
> لانة هايبقى مشحون من جواة وكان نفسة يموت الحقير اللي عاكس
> ...



*خلاص مايقلبش هزار فى ساعتها اوك 

بس يقولها كلمة حلوة حتى لو متنرفز هى مالهاش زمب كلمة حلوة تهديها

اقلك على سر و دة احساسى انا لما بتعاكس ( لما بتعاكس بخاف من اللى بيعاكسنى حتى لو قال كلام يعنى كويس بخاف منة بردة يعنى احساسى مش مدايقة بس .. لا كمان بقى خايفة منة و دة بيبقى نسبة 70 % خوف )

فلو كلمة حلوة من الشخص اللى معايا دى تطمنى كتير بلاش هزار على طول (( فاهمنى ))

و ربنا يحمينا من كل الشرور ولاد و بنات :yaka: *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يناير 2007)

mr.hima قال:


> الصراحة أنت شكلك شخصية لذيذة جدا يا فراشة ...شخثية متحضرة  ....لو كنت متجوزة يا بختة ...ولو كنتي مش متجوزة بردة يا بختة اللى هيتقدملك
> 
> على فكرة أنا مش بعكسك  ههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههه

ميرسى على الكلام الحلووو دة :smil12: 

و انا مخطوبة بس مش يابختة قوى انا بردة يعنى :dance: *


----------



## bebosho (19 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا يا رامى
بس على فكره انا من رأيى ان اللى يعاكس واحده و معاها واحد 
ده انسان مش محترم خالص
لأنه بكده بيعرض نفسه للتهزيئ 
مهو ممكن ينضرب
و بالنسبه ليه لو حصل الموقف ده..
همشى البنت اللى معايا و اتصرف انا
بس قبل ما هتمشى هقولها تصليلى


----------



## tina_tina (19 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> يعني انتي عادي يعني لو الراجل مشي بمنظور انة يخاف عليكي من البهدلة وهاتعتبري ان دة الصح
> ؟؟؟


 
اه طبعا
قبل ما هو يخاف عليا
لازم اخاف علية


----------



## فادية (19 يناير 2007)

اكتر حاجه مخلياني مبسوطه اني عايشه في الغربه هي ان هنا مفيش حد بيعاكس حد 
العرب المسلمين بيتكلمو بكل سوء وسخريه عن اخلاقيات الغرب 
بس نسيو ان الانسان في الغرب لو كان شاب او بنت فلو كامل الاحترام  لانه انسان قبل ان يكون مسلم او مسيحي او بوذي او ملحد او يهودي 
ظاهرة المعاكسه دي انا عانيت منها لما كنت عايشه في العراق 
يا ربييييييييييييييييييييييي على المضايقات الي كنا بنشوفها هناك 
الحمد لله ربنا تاب علينا من الحاجه دي هنا 
برأي ان كل ما الضغوط النفسيه زادت كل ما الناس اخلاقها تنحدر 
وكمان الناس الي مش متعودين على الحريه لما بيحسو انهم حصلو على شويه حريه فبيستغلوها في الحاجات الغلط الي مفيهاش اي وجه للتقدم والتطور 
وزي ما قال ريمون الشرطه في بلدان الغرب في خدمه الشعب لكن عندكم الشعب هو الي في خدمه الشرطه وعلى فكرة انا عايشه في بلد الحريه الكامله (هولندا ) بس مع ذلك عمري مشفت واحد بيعاكس وحده لانها ببساطه تقدر تجيبلو البوليس وتوديه ورا الشمس
وكمان الاوربيين ناس متطورة وبتحترم البشر كلهم 
الله يكون فعونكم الف مرة 
ميرسي يا رامي  على الموضوع الجميل دا 
ربنا يباركك عزيزي


----------



## استير (19 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا رامي بجد*​
> *ورغم اني ورايا امتحان بكرة بس حبيت ارد عليه لانه مهم جداا*​
> *اولا المعاكسة للمؤدبة واللي مش مؤدبة بتحصل فقط في البلاد العربية لاء غير*​
> *وده طبعا بيوضح مدي التزام هذه الدول واحترامها لذاتها ولطبيعة الانثي :t33: *​
> ...



3la fakherea ya mina mosh fe al arabe base la fe al balead al 3'arbea kamean base bansabeha qolelea ya3nea momakean taqolea 30% we ba3dean mosh batlqehomea ghear baleal we homa tal3ean betphoeo min kotear al shoreab al kahamerea 

base ooly eh al sahage3a de koleahah da failm handy wala anta koneat bathaleam 
abaqa astghatea we anta naeama 
ana bahazear base ya coptic lhasean takhodeha bagead 
yalla ma3eak fe al amthean


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 يناير 2007)

*موضوع حلو اوى يا رامى  
طبيعى ان اى بنت تتعاكس 
بس احنا بنتكلم لو معاها حد 
تصرفه هو يبقي ايه
بصراحه انا محتاره 
هما تصرفين ::
الاول - انه يتخانق او يشتم
التانى - يسكت ويمشي
فى حاجه مهمه وهى
الانسان اللى بيعاكس ده اكيد شخصيه بيئه ومش بيحترم الناس فأكيد لو رديت او اتخنقت ممكن يقل ادبه هيبقي عادى بالنسبه ليه وهتبقي فرصه لو هما مجموعة شباب انهم يضايقوها ممكن لو اوفر يرد عليه يعنى علشان منظره كمان قدام البنت متحسش انها مع واحده صاحبتها يعنى فلو اوفر وهما شباب كتير اعمل مش واخد بالك انت مش بايع نفسك ولا البنت اللى معاك. فأساسى الموقف اللى بيحكم انه يرد او يطنش اصل ممكن تكون معاكسه بالكلام واوفر 
وممكن تكون عاديه...
فشايفه ان الموقف اللى بيحكم على اى رد فعل...*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا رامي بجد*​
> 
> *ورغم اني ورايا امتحان بكرة بس حبيت ارد عليه لانه مهم جداا*​
> *اولا المعاكسة للمؤدبة واللي مش مؤدبة بتحصل فقط في البلاد العربية لاء غير*​
> ...


 
تصدق اني نادم اني انا عرفتك اساسا :smil12: 

بس الفيلم الهندي دة يامينا مالوش لازمة لانك كدة كدة اكيد انضربت 
فبلاش افلام بقة علينا


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> طبعا كلامك سليم وكلنا متفقين فية مليووون في المية
> بس رايك يابنت الفادي ان لو حصل معاكسة لازم الراجل يرد باي طريقة صح ؟؟




طبعا انا لو ماشى معايا اخويا اوخطيبى وحد  عكسنى اكيد طبعا مش هيسكتو وا الا مش هيكونو رجاله بس الموضوع مش هيوصل ادرجه الخناق طبعا لانى دا مستوى مش كويس
كفايه عاليه يرد بكلمه تحرق دمه او نظرة تخليه حاسس انه ميسواش اى حاجه
دى احسن بكتير من الخناق والكلام اللى ملهوش لزمه الواد يتحرق دمه وانت مفيش غلط عليك​


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 يناير 2007)

bebosho قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا رامى
> بس على فكره انا من رأيى ان اللى يعاكس واحده و معاها واحد
> ده انسان مش محترم خالص
> لأنه بكده بيعرض نفسه للتهزيئ
> ...


 
مش موضوع انسان مش محترم دي حاجة مفروغ منها
لا دة ناقص ومتغاظ جدا
ونفسة يحقق امنيتة ويتخانق معاه


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 يناير 2007)

فادية قال:


> اكتر حاجه مخلياني مبسوطه اني عايشه في الغربه هي ان هنا مفيش حد بيعاكس حد
> العرب المسلمين بيتكلمو بكل سوء وسخريه عن اخلاقيات الغرب
> بس نسيو ان الانسان في الغرب لو كان شاب او بنت فلو كامل الاحترام لانه انسان قبل ان يكون مسلم او مسيحي او بوذي او ملحد او يهودي
> ظاهرة المعاكسه دي انا عانيت منها لما كنت عايشه في العراق
> ...


 
الله يكون في عوننا صحيح
شكرا يافادية وجه نظرك حلوة


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 يناير 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوى يا رامى *
> 
> *طبيعى ان اى بنت تتعاكس *
> *بس احنا بنتكلم لو معاها حد *
> ...


 
مية مية ياجيرو انتي نبهتي لنقطة حلوة 
وهي الموقف والتعامل على اساسة
بس تينا قالت 
انه خوفة عليها اهم من اهتمامه بالمشكلة اللي ممكن تحصل والبهدلة اللي ممكن تحصل
اية رايك في النقطة دي


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> طبعا انا لو ماشى معايا اخويا اوخطيبى وحد عكسنى اكيد طبعا مش هيسكتو وا الا مش هيكونو رجاله بس الموضوع مش هيوصل ادرجه الخناق طبعا لانى دا مستوى مش كويس​
> كفايه عاليه يرد بكلمه تحرق دمه او نظرة تخليه حاسس انه ميسواش اى حاجه
> 
> دى احسن بكتير من الخناق والكلام اللى ملهوش لزمه الواد يتحرق دمه وانت مفيش غلط عليك​


 
وجه نظر حلوة برضة


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> انه خوفة عليها اهم من اهتمامه بالمشكلة اللي ممكن تحصل والبهدلة اللي ممكن تحصل
> اية رايك في النقطة دي




*منا بقول على حسب الموقف يعنى لو شباب يسكت وخلاص 
ولو واحد يكون ليه رد فعل حتى لو خفيف يقولى احترم نفسك اى حاجه مش لازم قلة ادب
واحنا كامسيحين المفروض منعملهمش زى ما بيعملوا بس علشان ميسوقش فيها*​


----------



## mr.hima (20 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى على الكلام الحلووو دة :smil12:
> 
> و انا مخطوبة بس مش يابختة قوى انا بردة يعنى :dance: *


من بلا عيب هو اللة فقط​


----------



## coptic hero (20 يناير 2007)

انا بقى يا عم رامى مشكلتى انى لو هاموت من الضرب لا يمكن اسيب واحد او مجموعه تعاكس حد معايا وباوصل اللى معايا وارجعلهم ولو تستاهل باجيب اصحابى معايا لكن ساعات كتيرة جدا باتهور وما بشوفش قدامى وغالبا صدقونى هم بيخافوا من اللى قدامهم وخصوصا لو زيى كده شكله رئيس نيابه او ظابط بس بأمانه ياااااااااااااما ضربت وانضربت ومرة قعدت فى البيت اسبوع مش قادر اتحرك بس حافظت على شخصيتى قدام بنت عمى اللى كانت معايا امال تفتكر انها ماشيه مع كيس جوافه


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يناير 2007)

استير قال:


> 3la fakherea ya mina mosh fe al arabe base la fe al balead al 3'arbea kamean base bansabeha qolelea ya3nea momakean taqolea 30% we ba3dean mosh batlqehomea ghear baleal we homa tal3ean betphoeo min kotear al shoreab al kahamerea
> 
> base ooly eh al sahage3a de koleahah da failm handy wala anta koneat bathaleam
> abaqa astghatea we anta naeama
> ...


 
اه انا فاهم كدا يا استير 

بس يعني بيبقبوا مش في حالتهم الطبيعية اما هنا فا هما بكامل قواهم ويعاكسوا بمنتهي قلة الادب والاحترام هي دي المشكلة اللي انا اقصدها

ههههههههههه

صدقيني هو ده اللي حصل مش حلم 

بس ده كان وانا في اولي ثانوي دلوقتي عقلت :smil12: 

وميرسي علي النصيحة وها اتغطي كويس :spor22: 

وهزري براحتك انتي معاكي تصريح بكدا

وربنا معاكي يا استير


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يناير 2007)

ramyghobrial قال:


> تصدق اني نادم اني انا عرفتك اساسا :smil12:
> 
> بس الفيلم الهندي دة يامينا مالوش لازمة لانك كدة كدة اكيد انضربت
> فبلاش افلام بقة علينا


 
ماشي يارامي اندم براحتك

بس ابقي قولي مزنوق في خناقة :beee: 

وشكلي لما اشوفك ها اخليك تحضر الفيلم الهندي بكامل التفاصيل

قال اضربت قال :ranting:


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> انا بقى يا عم رامى مشكلتى انى لو هاموت من الضرب لا يمكن اسيب واحد او مجموعه تعاكس حد معايا وباوصل اللى معايا وارجعلهم ولو تستاهل باجيب اصحابى معايا لكن ساعات كتيرة جدا باتهور وما بشوفش قدامى وغالبا صدقونى هم بيخافوا من اللى قدامهم وخصوصا لو زيى كده شكله رئيس نيابه او ظابط بس بأمانه ياااااااااااااما ضربت وانضربت ومرة قعدت فى البيت اسبوع مش قادر اتحرك بس حافظت على شخصيتى قدام بنت عمى اللى كانت معايا امال تفتكر انها ماشيه مع كيس جوافه


 
*صح يا كوبتك انا متفق معاك في كل كلمة *

*شديد يامان :smil12:*


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 يناير 2007)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *منا بقول على حسب الموقف يعنى لو شباب يسكت وخلاص *
> 
> *ولو واحد يكون ليه رد فعل حتى لو خفيف يقولى احترم نفسك اى حاجه مش لازم قلة ادب*
> 
> *واحنا كامسيحين المفروض منعملهمش زى ما بيعملوا بس علشان ميسوقش فيها*​


 
تمام ياجيرل جبتي المفيد


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 يناير 2007)

coptic hero قال:


> انا بقى يا عم رامى مشكلتى انى لو هاموت من الضرب لا يمكن اسيب واحد او مجموعه تعاكس حد معايا وباوصل اللى معايا وارجعلهم ولو تستاهل باجيب اصحابى معايا لكن ساعات كتيرة جدا باتهور وما بشوفش قدامى وغالبا صدقونى هم بيخافوا من اللى قدامهم وخصوصا لو زيى كده شكله رئيس نيابه او ظابط بس بأمانه ياااااااااااااما ضربت وانضربت ومرة قعدت فى البيت اسبوع مش قادر اتحرك بس حافظت على شخصيتى قدام بنت عمى اللى كانت معايا امال تفتكر انها ماشيه مع كيس جوافه


 
شكلك :yahoo: على طول مش بتمشي لوحدك 
بس رايك تمام
بس انت ضامن منين بعد ماتوصل البنت اساسا ترجع تلاقيهم
افرض كنت ماشي وضامن انك مش هاتلاقيهم تاني
تضيع علىك وعليها خروجه مثلا وترجع مش تلاقيهم ؟؟؟


----------



## free_adam (21 يناير 2007)

*حوار جامد موووت يا رامي يا نجم*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا خبر أبيض عليك يا رامي وعلي مواضيعك
موضوع تحفه بجد ...... أن مكنش أقوي حوار أقراه في المنتدي الأجتماعي 

بص يا سيدي ..... أنا شايف أن لو حد عاكس اللي ماشيه معاك بكلام تلميح ( بمعني أنه مثلا بيقول كلام بس كأنه بيوجهه لحد تاني معاه ) في الحالة دي يبقي أنت لازم مش تبص له خالص خالص لأنك كدة تبقي أخدت الكلام علي نفسك او علي اللي معاك .. لأنك لو روحت كلمته او حاجة , هتلاقيه بيقولك هوة حد كلمك انا بكلم فلان مثلا ) يبقي في الحالة دي الواد أشتغلك جامد

لكن لو الواد الحقير دة قال كلام واضح و صريح للي ماشية معاك يبقي في الحالة دي لازم تروح تكلمه بحزم و قوة و تعرفه أن اللي عمله دة فيه عدم احترام منه لنفسه أولا و لازم ياخد له كلمتين جامدين في جنابه ولازم يعتذر بعدها عن اللي عمله .... بس تحاشي الضرب علشان البنت اللي معاك أولا  و علشان لو أنت مقدرتش تحسسة بغلطه بالكلام يبقي أنت كدة ضعيف الشخصية .... مش لأنك مضربتوش يعني

و الحقيقة أنا مستغرب قوي من المشاركات اللي عامالين يقولوا فيها الأول أمشي اللي معايا أو أركبها تاكسي ..... يا جماعة أمشيها أزاي ....هي أصلا المفروض أن رد فعلها الطبيعي أنها خايفة عليا و مش هتقدر تسيبني لأنها مش عارفة ايه اللي ممكن يحصل حتي لو أنا قولت لها تمشي

و بعدين أركبها تاكسي أزاي ......دانا لما بقف علي ناصية شارعنا بقعد نص ساعة مستني تاكسي فاضي ...... هتقول بقي للحقير اللي بيعاكس ثواني يا حج و النبي علي ما اركبها تاكسي !!!!!!!!

يا جماعة المواقف دي كلها بتحصل في وقت قصير جدا 
 و أنا شايف كمان أن البنت لازم يكون ليها دور في الموضوع (لو وصل خناق او حاجة ) عن طريق أنها ممكن تتصل بالموبايل بأي حد تبعهم ( دة لو معاها موبايل يعني ) اهو يمكن يلحق الموقف او حاجة 

لكن الأساس أنك لازم تتجنب الخناق بالأيد


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 يناير 2007)

free_adam قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا خبر أبيض عليك يا رامي وعلي مواضيعك
> موضوع تحفه بجد ...... أن مكنش أقوي حوار أقراه في المنتدي الأجتماعي
> 
> بص يا سيدي ..... أنا شايف أن لو حد عاكس اللي ماشيه معاك بكلام تلميح ( بمعني أنه مثلا بيقول كلام بس كأنه بيوجهه لحد تاني معاه ) في الحالة دي يبقي أنت لازم مش تبص له خالص خالص لأنك كدة تبقي أخدت الكلام علي نفسك او علي اللي معاك .. لأنك لو روحت كلمته او حاجة , هتلاقيه بيقولك هوة حد كلمك انا بكلم فلان مثلا ) يبقي في الحالة دي الواد أشتغلك جامد
> ...


 
انت مع الفريق بتاعي يافري بالظبط 
وبحييك 
وانا مع كلامك بالظبط 
شكرا ليك يانجم


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 يناير 2007)

فية ناس كتير منتظر بقية ارائهم 
ياريت ماينسوش


----------



## مسيحي بجد (27 يناير 2007)

انا من رأى أنى اللى الراجل اللى ماشى مع اللى معاة اي كان يكبر دماغة لانة لو رد مش هينوبة غير الاهانة لية وللي معاة  بس لو المعاكسة زادت عن حدها يعمل كدة:t32: :spor22:


----------



## monlove (27 يناير 2007)

jim_halim قال:


> يا ساتر ... معقولة توصل للدرجة دي ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> شيء حقير طبعاً ... و ناس غير سوية نفسياً ...
> ...



انا فعلا معجب بكلامك الجميل وبشركك في الراي


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: معاكســــــــات !! وردود فعلها؟؟....................................*

معاكسات معاكسات ههههههههه

تمشى فى الشارع تلاقى البنات كمان بتعاكس الشباب  مش بس الولاد 

ربنا يحمينا ويحمى ولادنا وبناتنا


----------

